# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour du lịch Sunspa Resort Quảng Bình - Phong Nha 4 ngày giá rẻ hè 2015 lh 0966072501

## saleanhsaomoi

*Tour du lịch Sunspa Resort Quảng Bình - Phong Nha*
*(Chương trình: 4 ngày 4 đêm -> Tàu nằm)*

Tour du lịch Sunspa Resort Quảng Bình - Phong Nha 4 ngày - Quảng Bình là một tỉnh duyên hải thuộc vùng Bắc Trung Bộ Việt Nam và nằm ở nơi hẹp nhất của dải đất hình chữ S của Việt Nam. Dải đất Quảng Bình như một bức tranh hoành tráng, có rừng, có biển với nhiều cảnh quan thiên nhiên đẹp, thắng cảnh nổi tiếng: đèo Ngang, đèo Lý Hoà, cửa bãi biển Nhật Lệ, phá Hạc Hải, Cổng Trời… và Vườn quốc gia Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng được công nhận là Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới đây cũng được công nhận là khu du lịch quốc gia Việt Nam. 

*Đêm ngày 01: Hà Nội - Quảng Bình – Sun Spa Resort* 
*21h30:* Quý khách tập trung tại ga Hà Nội Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* đón quý khách lên tàu lúc 23h00, tàu SE3 khởi hành đi Quảng Bình. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*Ngày 01: Sunspa Resort  (Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối)*
*07h35:* Tàu đến ga Đồng Hới. Xe đón Quý khách đi ăn sáng. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách về Sun Spa resort Quảng Bình, gửi đồ, tự do tắm biển, dạo chơi ngắm những dải cát trắng dài và biển xanh xa tít … sau khi Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương, quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều*: Quý khách tự do tắm biển Nhật Lệ.
*Ăn tối*. Tối, Quý khách tự do dạo chơi khám phá quảng bình về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn

*Ngày 02: Phong Nha Kẻ Bàng  (Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối)*
*07h00:* Sau khi ăn sáng, Sau đó, khởi hành đi Phong Nha - Một di sản thiên nhiên thế giới với 7 cái nhất, Quý khách đi thuyền dọc dòng sông Son ngắm cảnh đẹp của núi rừng, thăm quan động Phong Nha với nhiều măng và nhũ đá tuyệt đẹp.
*12h00:* Quý khách nghỉ ngơi, ăn tại Phong Nha. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách về Quảng Bình. Quý khách tự do tắm biển Nhật Lệ hoặc dạo chơi thăm quan thành phố.
*Chiều:* Quý khách tự do thăm quan hoặc tắm biển Nhật Lệ
*18h00:* Quý khách ăn tối. Tối, tự do dạo chơi bãi biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 03: Quảng Bình - Hà Nội  (Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tự do tắm biển, dạo chơi hoặc đi mua sắm quà lưu niệm.
*11h30:* Quý khách nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa. Sau đó, Quý khách tập trung tại một số phòng khách sạn để nghỉ. Chiều, Quý khách tự do  tắm biển Nhật Lệ.
*17h00:* Quý khách ăn tối. Sau đó lên xe đưa Quý khách ra ga Đồng Hới, tàu khởi hành về Hà Nội lúc 17h58’. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*Ngày 04: Hà Nội* 
*05h05:* Tàu đến Hà Nội. Hướng dẫn viên chia tay Đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình du lịch Sunspa Resort Quảng Bình - Phong Nha 4 ngày bằng tàu.

*Giá trọn gói cho một khách ở Sunspa: 4.500.000 VNĐ*
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách ở Ks SG – Quảng Bình: 3.950.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên mang tinh tham khảo và có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời gian khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất! 

** Giá bao gồm:*
- Khách sạn 5*: SUN SPA RESORT phòng nghỉ điều hòa, tiện nghi đầy đủ, 2 người/phòng – Trường hợp không còn phòng quý khách sẽ ở Sài Gòn – Quảng Bình.
- Phương tiện: Vé tàu nằm khứ hồi K6. Ôtô du lịch đời mới, máy lạnh đưa tiễn ga và thăm quan, đi ăn uống trong chương trình. (Giờ tàu có thể thay đổi phù hợp với ngày đi).
- Thuyền tham quan Phong Nha Kẻ Bàng.
- Mức ăn: 200.000/người/ngày.
- Điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn.
- Vé thắng cảnh tại các điểm có trong chương trình.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch.
- Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, tại điểm.

** Giá không bao gồm*:
- Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.

** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04 3931 0461 Hotline:* *0966 072 501*
*Email: yen.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.newstarlighttravel.com  – www.thuexedulichhanoi.com.vn* 
*www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 
http://newstarlighttravel.com/tour-d...binh-phong-nha

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

